

Ancient Hairstyle Recreation - bane
http://www2.cnr.edu/home/araia/RomanHairstyles.html

======
bane
Plus an entire channel showing how they were done with some further discussion
<http://www.youtube.com/user/jntvstp?feature=watch>

